# Ultimate Character Development Program for Martial Arts!



## Guro_Jason (Jul 31, 2005)

Greetings All~

  If you are looking for the best way to seperate your school from all of the
  others out there, it is imperative that you are correctly teaching Life Skills /
  Character Development in an organized, easy to learn, and fun to practice system.

  For those school owners / instructors that are looking for the best - check out:

www.powerfulwordsonline.com

  Sign up for a FREE MONTH of POWerful Words so you can see why people are calling
  this the BEST Character Education Program Designed for the Martial Arts EVER!

  It was designed by Dr. Robyn J.A. Silverman - a PhD in Child Development who
  also happens to run a successful Martial Arts Academy...

  Check it out - you'll kick yourself if your competition implements this before
  you do!

  Best regards,

  Jason

www.powerfulwordsonline.com - 781-718-1640


----------



## still learning (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello,  We have word of the week and month in our programs.  It is not at the level or the way you teach it,  but in martial art classes especially for the younger students this is GOOD THING. (short discussion)

 Maybe you can come up with a way to handle bullies- Judo fu, Tongue Fu and so on.  Learning how to avoid and descalate any situtions and let our Ego's not get in the way is something we need to teach every student.  Talking our way out of a situtions and how to talk to people without getting into troubles's..............Thanks and Aloha


----------

